# .480 Ruger



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

What's the scoop on the .480 Rugers?  They seem to have never really taken off. I ran across one earlier today and am thinking about going back and getting it tomorrow.  Anybody have any experience with them on deer and hogs?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 21, 2015)

in the heavier bullets, they will flat put the smack on them.  If you are shooting 325 grain bullets or so, the .44 mag is just as good, and easier to find ammo.    At 400 grains or better, only the .500 S&W is in its ballpark


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 21, 2015)

The 480 Ruger is one of the few guns I wouldn't lose sleep over if I never shot it again.  Last time I shot one was about a year ago and my palm still hurts.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

How does it compare to the .454 Casull? I currently own and shoot two different .454s. One a 7.5 Ruger Super RedHawk and the other a TC Encore.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 22, 2015)

I would pass on the .480 and get a .460. 3 guns in one with the .460. 
Since you have a .454, you probably know how much fun shooting 45 Colts out of it are. 
If you want something different, get the 475 Linebaugh and shoot 480s and up it to 475 when you need more power.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 22, 2015)

The .480 is a great hunting pistol. I had one for years. Recoil is manageable.

Mine had the 7 1/2 inch barrel on it. I traded it off for a shotgun I wanted a little more than the pistol.

I now have a couple of Alaskan's, one in .44 mag and the other in 454 Casull.

I like the shorter barrel much better even though the recoil is a little harsher.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

660griz said:


> I would pass on the .480 and get a .460. 3 guns in one with the .460.
> Since you have a .454, you probably know how much fun shooting 45 Colts out of it are.
> If you want something different, get the 475 Linebaugh and shoot 480s and up it to 475 when you need more power.



Haven't shot the .45s yet in the casull. I don't do a lot of high volume shooting. Just a few shots along and about to knock the dust off. While I've heard of the .475 I've never saw one in person. I generally buy my guns off of the used rack. The .475 may be a hard find on the used market.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 22, 2015)

Looked at a Ruger Super Redhawk 480 in the target grey a few years back. Ammo availability was one of my concerns so I went with the 460.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 22, 2015)

It is a great round and doesnt give up much to the .475 Linebaugh. Big heavy bullets at moderate velocities and it will kill anything that needs killing. What gun is it in that you found? I plan on getting one of the new 5 shot Rugers in it


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2015)

I had one of the Taurus raging bulls....it was a beast....ammo was $$$ but you can get it.....I had fun with it and passed it along in a trade......


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

pacecars said:


> It is a great round and doesnt give up much to the .475 Linebaugh. Big heavy bullets at moderate velocities and it will kill anything that needs killing. What gun is it in that you found? I plan on getting one of the new 5 shot Rugers in it



One of the target grey model super RedHawks.  It's sporting a leupold scope. Didn't really pay attention to which scope it was.


----------

